
A CRDT Primer Part I: Defanging Order Theory - spooneybarger
http://jtfmumm.com/blog/2015/11/17/crdt-primer-1-defanging-order-theory/
======
spooneybarger
part 2: [http://jtfmumm.com/blog/2015/11/24/crdt-
primer-2-convergent-...](http://jtfmumm.com/blog/2015/11/24/crdt-
primer-2-convergent-crdts/)

